# What dessert to "show off" new stand mixer?



## ahains (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi,
I got a Kitchen Aid mixer (the 475 watt one from Costco.com) for my wife for Christmas, and neither of us has done a whole lot of baking before (a little bit, but not much).

I want to have the ingrediants on hand come Christmas morning that we can whip up something delicious right after she opens it. Preferably something that would be tedious and hard work without a mixer.. sort of a "killer use case" that makes us enjoy using it 

The thing I need to avoid is any recipe that has too many discrete steps we need to attend to, because Christmas is going to be very busy as it is already. It's ok if it takes quite awhile to make, as long as it is mostly hands-off. I'm going to be making my pumpkin cheesecake the day before, so I guess I'd prefer a non-cheesecake 

I know this is a very vague description, but I'm hoping you can help! I ordered "Baker's Manual (5th Edition)" from Amazon yesterday, but I doubt it will have recommendations based on what cooking appliance you want to make use of


----------

